# Vitalife Chicken Tender Treats?



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I recently purchased a bag of Vitalife chicken tenders. Bailey loves them, but I was giving a treat to him yesterday and noticed that the bag states that the treats are irradiated and are a "Product of China." I think I remember reading somewhere on here that it's not a good idea to feed anything that comes from China. Any opinions?

This is the product in question:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3088295


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

It depends on how much faith you have in China.

Lead toys, melamine used as a protein booster, poisonous toothpaste, etc

It's tough to have confidence in something from China at this point, just because the recent track record would seem to indicate that they put cheap and profitable above quality every time.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

The fact that they have to irradiate the meat says a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't know if you are close to a Trader Joe's but they have a similar dries chicken strips that are made in the U.S. I tend to agree w/ Aylana's comment on having any faith in China. You could also buy a dehydrator and make these yourself.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought a VitaLife product, only read the bag when I got home, and then decided it was better to bring them back in exchange for something from the US. And that's what I did.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i won't feed anything made in china. i was giving dogswell chicken treats like that but gave up as soon as i realized the chicken was from china. they were sold in the organic section of my grocery store so i assumed they were good. not smart of me to just assume...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I read every label on treats now. Our previously favorite pork rolls from Costco are now labeled rom China. Dang! But I'll check out the Trader Joes chicken.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

There are a few Trader Joe's near me. I'll have to get some of their chicken strips. I need to stock up on wine anyway


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

http://news.vin.com/vinnews.aspx?articleId=13936

At the very bottom they reference issues in the US from 2007. The media release for that is http://www.avma.org/press/media_alerts/070914_jerky_treats.asp

And updated for 2008. http://www.avma.org/press/releases/081222_chicken_jerky_products.asp

Sheesh!


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty scary stuff. I think throwing the bag away and losing the $10 I spent on it sounds far better than thousands in vet bills or even worse, losing my baby


----------



## Jon1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought a couple of bags of Vitalife Chicken Tenders at PetSmart. I saw the reviews on the PetSmart website, and felt comfortable feeding this product. I fed my 1-year old dog a couple of chicken strips last night. I woke up this morning when I heard him moaning. When I went to check-up on him, his crate was covered in diarrhea. After cleaning for about 30 minutes, he vomited some of the Vitalife Chicken Tenders. Needless to say, I will be returning these bags. It is a shame since it was well priced and seemed like a healthy product (2-pound bag for $10 on sale). I also noticed that this product clearly states “Made in China.” I am not an expert in dog food safety regulations and can only speak from my experience, but this product does not appear to be safe. Also, many of us have heard the horror stories regarding some of the products of China, including pet foods. Despite the effect that it might have in my wallet, I will stick to products made in the USA from now on.

A little background information to aid you in making a decision regarding this product… My dog is crate trained and had never done his business in the crate. He is able to hold it in for about 10 hours while I am at work. I have fed my dog chicken treats in the past with no problems (ok, maybe a little gas, but no vomiting or diarrhea). I bought the Vitalife Chicken because I could not find the chicken treats that I usually buy at a small local pet store (Plato Organic Chicken Strips – Made in the USA). Unfortunately, PetSmart does not carry this brand dog treats. My dog LOVES Plato Chicken Strips. They are more expensive, but clearly safer. I will go back to Plato treats again.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh my, I feel like such a crappy owner! We bought these (same brand, same everything) a long while ago for our dog. She doesn't get them very often, for the bag is full. She seems to like them and hasn't really had a problem with them, but after this post, I think its time to move on.

Someone mentioned something about Trader Joe's? I think that will be our BEST option, on account the boyfriend actually works there. Thanks for this post. I will be throwing those away and getting her the Trader Joe's kind.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think 2-3 neighbors of mine feed their dogs and my dog this treat. So far, they seem to be perfectly fine although I do feel s bit uneasy they were from China. 

I probably wouldn't buy it myself but I don't have a problem with my neighbors giving her a piece or two once in a while.

Costco has a couple kinds of jerky from chicken, duck to beef i think. They're all from China...I wish they weren't since Nia really seems to love them and they have great prices.


----------



## Sarasotasal4757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I lost both my dogs from treats that were irridated and made outside the US...within 3 mos of each other. Sadly in 2009 there wasnt much info around on how bad all these treats are and how they can permanently damage your dogs vital organs. My dogs were not small ( 50 and 70 lbs) and ate 1 1/2 each. STAY AWAY from anything not made in the USA as they do not go through the same inspection guidelines like they do in the US. I wish I had known what I do now


----------



## aussieshepmom (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a bag of these in Canada and it says they are regulated in Canadian labs but no where on the bag does it say made in China. It does however say imported to an Ontario company so I went to their website and it also says monitored and controlled by USA and Canadian labs and manufactured in Thailand. Not sure if this is any different than China. I also went to http://www.inspection.gc.ca/food/co...e/irradiation/eng/1332358607968/1332358680017 (sorry, I don't know how to make this a link) and found out that they irradiate these foods as wellnions, potatoes, wheat, flour, whole wheat flour, and whole or ground spices and dehydrated seasonings. Therefore, based on all your opinions, I am scrapping this treat product from my dogs menu. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## shihmommy (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought Vitalife Chicken Tender Jerky for my nearly 6 year old Shih Tzu. Dolly is now in the Veterinary Hospital for the second time in 11 days. Her first stay was 5 days 5 days later she is back in. Dolly is in Kidney failure her kidney enzymes are extremely out of range AGAIN. During her first hospital stay her Vet flushed her kidneys and got her labs 75% within normal range. All this started after feeding her the jerky. She had loss of appetite, excessive urination, vomiting, weakness, tremors and she was lethargic sleeping most of day. She was also becoming incontinent. She was a somewhat better after the first hospital stay but not eating. After a couple days at home she reverted back becoming weaker and refusing to eat anything. Back to hospital on the 5th day home. Kidney enzymes higher than first trip to hospital. Vet is again attempting to flush kidneys with little hope of getting better. Dolly is in full blown kidney failure. She was healthy and happy and has never had kidney problems before. The Vitalife jerky has been sent off to test for toxins by the Vet. She believes the jerky caused Dolly's kidney failure. If the IV flushing and medicines don't work we will loose our precious baby. Our Vet has has several causes of chicken jerky sickness but not this brand 2 recovered but one did not because they went into kidney failure like our Dolly. I will never buy chicken jerky treats again regardless of where they were made.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

here in canada, vitalife chicken tenders are made in thailand. i refuse to give anything not made in north america. i actually made my chicken tender treats. very easy and cheap. chicken breasts pounded flat and thin. baked for 4 hours on 200. done.


----------



## CanadianNicole (Oct 1, 2013)

I have always fed my dogs VitaLife treats and my dogs love them. They actually came out with a VitaLife made in Canada Chicken Nuggets and Fingers which I will be purchasing at my local Walmart. All natural human grade chicken.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Chicken jerky is killing dogs... I won't touch them.


----------



## HNicholson (Oct 23, 2013)

Suggest you check the Vitalife bags more carefully, they say they're from Canada, inspected in Canada etc, but in the fine print it says imported through Normerica........the tenders are from Thailand, not Canada!


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Something in the news yesterday that there was a recall on chicken jerky treats from China. The us has been there and they are trying to find out what the problem is--it seems it is unclear if it is the food or in the process.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It looks like the ongoing problem that forums like this one have been talking about for years. Here is one report.
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/10/23/jerky-treats-made-in-china-kill-600-dogs-in-mysterious-outbreak-fda-says/

Has FDA issued something new or is news slow?


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

This thread is from 2009--? This report from yesterday appeared to be some "new findings" so I had assumed.


----------

